# Cycling Wearing Guide in Fall



## Souke-Cycling (Nov 3, 2020)

Are you wondering what to wear when riding in autumn? If it's too chilly to wear a summer jersey but too hot to wear a fleece cycling outfit. You don't have to spend a lot of money to buy an extra suit. The following two items are ideal for you:
*Cycling Matching Tips
Tops: *Any Jersey + Souke Windproof Vest GV2204
*Bottoms: *Any bib Shorts+ Souke UV Leg Warmer LW002

*— Tips for Tops：**Souke Windproof Vest GV2204** —* 



  




​*Features of the items：
1. Windproof *
The GV2204 vest is light and windproof. The primary material is 100% polyester, and the rear mesh portion is 90% polyester and 10% spandex. Its primary function is to protect you from the brisk wind while riding. 
*2. Four Colors to Match*
We have four classic colors: gray, orange, turmeric, and auburn. You can choose different colors to match your style and jerseys.
*3. Move Freely*
The cycling vest is made of lightweight fabric, allowing a wide range of motion or layer beneath. You won't feel any restrictions.
*4. Portable and Versatile*
This Souke windproof vest GV2204 is ideal for any outdoor activity. It can be worn as a mid-layer on cold days or as an outer layer in mild temperatures. If you don't need it during riding, you can fold it and put it in the back pocket of your jersey.

*— Tips for Bottoms： **Souke UV Leg Warmer LW002** —



  





*​*Features of the items：
1. Sun Protection and Comfortable*
LW002 is made of 80% nylon and 20% spandex, which functions to prevent your legs from getting sunburned in summer. They are suitable in the summer and at the beginning of autumn. technical fabric adds high sweat wick function, is lightweight, breathable, and with a high rating, they can be worn comfortably all day.
*2. keep Warm and Practical *
The leg sleeves use a lengthened design and are lightweight and comfortable, which can keep your legs and knees from the cold and prevent you from discomfort due to the low temperature, making them suitable for you to go out for sports and exercise.

Click Here To Know More About Cold Weather Wearing Clothes.


----------



## Souke-Cycling (Nov 3, 2020)

Souke-Cycling said:


> Are you wondering what to wear when riding in autumn? If it's too chilly to wear a summer jersey but too hot to wear a fleece cycling outfit. You don't have to spend a lot of money to buy an extra suit. The following two items are ideal for you:
> *Cycling Matching Tips
> Tops: *Any Jersey + Souke Windproof Vest GV2204
> *Bottoms: *Any bib Shorts+ Souke UV Leg Warmer LW002
> ...


*New Arrivals For Winter 
Graphene Long Sleeve Fleece Jersey WJ1207+ Fleece Bib Pants BL3601
— Graphene Long Sleeve Fleece Jersey WJ1207 — 







*​Graphene materials have been used in the field of sportswear but are rarely used in cycling clothes due to technical and cost reasons. Since the end of last year, we have been considering this issue. Now that we have finally broken these limitations, Souke's first jersey made of graphene material has been created!

The WJ1207 made of 58% polyester+26% graphene fiber+16% spandex. 

Graphene fiber added has two main advantages:

*1. Antibacterial & Durable*

Even in cold weather, you will sweat while riding, which will accelerate the growth of bacteria, and graphene fibers achieve a good antibacterial effect by destroying the integrity of bacteria. Additionally, adding graphene fibers can increase the clothing's overall wear resistance, abrasion resistance, and rip resistance.

*2. Keep warm & Lightweight*

Graphene is arranged in a honeycomb hexagonal shape, which is currently the thinnest material in the world (1/500,000th of a human hair), so the WJ1207 are very lightweight and comfortable, and there is no burden to wear on the body, so there is no need to worry about it slowing down riding speed.

Besides, graphene material makes clothes denser and distributes heat, retaining heat in cold conditions by uniformly dispersing body heat, maintain a steady body temperature.

*— Fleeced Bib Pants BL3601 — 







*​After conducting extensive research, we decided to raise the splicing area of the Fleece Bib Pants BL3601 (to the middle of the thigh) so that you won't be in the way while riding. Fleece Bib Pants BL3601 are also more suited to the human shape, and even without the zipper or anti-skid strips, they won't rise, making it easier and more comfortable to ride in the fall and winter.

Fleece Bib Pants BL3601 is made of 80% Nylon + 20% Spandex

**Wearing Suggestions For Below 5 Degree：*Graphene Long Sleeve Fleece Jersey WJ1207+Windproof Vest GV2204 + Fleeced Bib Pants BL3601


----------



## Souke-Cycling (Nov 3, 2020)

Souke-Cycling said:


> *New Arrivals For Winter
> Graphene Long Sleeve Fleece Jersey WJ1207+ Fleece Bib Pants BL3601
> — Graphene Long Sleeve Fleece Jersey WJ1207 —
> View attachment 485490
> ...


Take them as a Thanksgiving Day gift during Black Friday promotion. Don't missss this good opportunity.


----------



## Souke-Cycling (Nov 3, 2020)

Souke Black Friday Sales will begin in several hours , are you excited? The best deal in one year! 30% off whole site and 50% off on selected items! Price drops directly, no coupon needed! You can also join out giveaways to gain additional 10USD saving! Come on and join in us.


----------



## Souke-Cycling (Nov 3, 2020)

💥 Souke 2022 Black Friday Begins Now. 💥the biggest sales in one year. Up to 50% on selected items, don’t miss it.


----------



## Souke-Cycling (Nov 3, 2020)

2022 Black Friday only one day left. Don't miss the biggest sales in the year.


----------

